# Tropical Fish Database



## LisaLB24 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, all. Just wondering if there is a tropical fish database somewhere out there where I can limit parameters to search for fish. The profiles here are very informative but I'm finding it a little overwhelming. I specifically want small (1-1.5") schooling fish for a 10-gallon tank. I know I want corys but a small school of little fishies mid to top tank would be great! Sorting through all the tetras, danios, rasboras, etc and their specific needs is... well, again overwhelming. Is there somewhere I can narrow down my search? Thanks!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

You can fit a good 9 ember tetras in a 10 gallon aquarium. They get about 3/4".:-D


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

There are some suggestions here for fish for a 10-gallon.

Ten Gallon fish Tank Stocking Suggestions


----------

